# Download historic Form 11's from ROS



## dazzerb (3 Jun 2014)

Where in ROS can you download historical Form 11's?  I need a copy of my last four years of tax returns and I cannot find where to do this in ROS.

Thanks!


----------



## Clarkey (3 Jun 2014)

Open Revenue Record, Search using Document Type, Tax Type = Income Tax, Document Type = Form 11, Tick box to include Archive, then hit search


----------



## dazzerb (10 Jun 2014)

Clarkey said:


> Open Revenue Record, Search using Document Type, Tax Type = Income Tax, Document Type = Form 11, Tick box to include Archive, then hit search



Thanks!  That was it.


----------



## Kramer (7 Sep 2017)

I know this is an old topic but I have a similar problem.
I can access the list of forms however when I select the year I wish to view & click on export, I only get a CSV file with one row of data instead of the complete form, any ideas? I will be contacting revenue for clarification tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Sep 2017)

Kramer said:


> I know this is an old topic but I have a similar problem.
> I can access the list of forms however when I select the year I wish to view & click on export, I only get a CSV file with one row of data instead of the complete form, any ideas? I will be contacting revenue for clarification tomorrow.
> Thanks



See the more detailed instructions here.


----------

